# Squeaky helmets - lubricate??



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

So my brand new Fox Striker helmet has annoying plastic-on-plastic or plastic-on-foam vibration noises - it squeaks like hell!

I know, I know, I got what I paid for buying a Fox product. 
I don't ride with headphones, and these noises blow my concentration and the relaxing vibe of shredding in the forest. This
sh!t sucks and my Fox V3R DH helmet does the same thing.

Anyone cured helmet noises with some type of lubricant? Petroleum-based lubes, especially with solvents, are obviously out. Maybe olive oil??! Is that stuff dealers/mechanics spray on car plastic to cure dash squeaks something special?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Maybe an alcohol based dry/wax lube or graphite.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

get in there with candle or beeswax...should survive a lot of washings


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

You might try a light coat of Armorall. That solved a problem I had with a noisy pair of shoes.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

I'd call Fox customer service. Most likely they'll have an easy fix or send another helmet.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

My Giro Xar did that too, I think it was from the plastics being TOO clean. After a couple rides where it got coated in trail dust pretty good, the noise stopped and stayed away once cleaned later. I think the dust acted like a super fine sandpaper and abraded the rubbing areas just enough to stop the squeakin.


----------

